# PC-Zusammenstellung für ca. 1000€ oder Terra PC-Gamer 6100



## wflu (25. März 2012)

*PC-Zusammenstellung für ca. 1000€ oder Terra PC-Gamer 6100*

Hallo zusammen,

ein Bekannter möchte für seinen Sohn ein Gamer-PC kaufen. Das Budget beträgt 900 bis 1100 €. Zuerst wurde der Kauf eines Komplettsystems in Erwägung gezogen. Hierbei ging es dann um den Terra PC-Gamer 6100, der folgende Hardwarekomponenten enthält:

- Terra PC605 Home-Series Midi-Tower (extern: 1x 5,25", 2x 3,5" / intern: 2x 3,5") - B 180 mm x H 440 mm x T 420 mm
- Intel Core i5-2500K (boxed)
- LC-Power LC6500 Version 2.x (550W)
- Asus P8Z68 V-LE
- Asus ENGTX 560 Ti DC
- Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 (ST3100524AS)
- OZC Agility 3 120 GB
- Elixier DDR3 1600 2x4 GB
- LiteOn iHAS 122
- SD / SDHC-Cardreader (+2x USB 3.0, 2x USB 2.0 und Audio in Front)
- Terra Tastatur USB
- Terra Laser Wheel Maus USB
- Windows 7 Home Premium
- Im System sind keine zusätzlichen Gehäuselüfter verbaut. Zur CPU-Kühlung wird der Boxed-Lüfter verwendet.

Meiner Meinung nach enthält das System durchaus einige brauchbare Komponenten. Allerdings gibt es, aus meiner Sicht, auch einige Punkte die man mit einer eigenen Zusammenstellung besser machen kann. Hierfür wäre dann ein Kauf und Zusammenbau bei Hardwareversand geplant.

Als Bildschirm wird aktuell noch ein Acer AL 1715 genutzt. Allerdings ist hier später auch ein Neukauf geplant, um dann mit Full HD spielen zu können. Übertaktung ist zwar vorerst nicht geplant, wird aber später nicht ausgeschlossen. 

Meine Zusammenstellung bei Geizhals würde so aussehen:
http://geizhals.at/eu/?cat=WL-226358

Bei der Zusammenstellung gibt es aber sicher auch noch einige Punkte die man besser oder aber auch günstiger und gleich gut machen könnte.

- Grafikkarte evtl. eine HD 7950
- Welcher günstigere Arbeitsspeicher wäre zu empfehlen?
- Mainboard evtl. das Asrock Z68 Extreme4 Gen3

Gespannt warte ich nun auf eure Meinungen zum oben genannten Terra PC-Gamer 6100 bzw. zu meiner Zusammenstellung.

Gruß
wflu


----------



## Redbull0329 (25. März 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung für ca. 1000€ oder Terra PC-Gamer 6100*

Das System ist ganz ok, CPU, MoBo, HDD, SSD, und Laufwerk sind durchaus zu gebrauchen. Aber ein LC-Power und kein vernünftiger Kühler bei einem "K", nee sorry, geht gar nicht. Was soll der denn kosten? Alles über 850€ ist zu viel.

Deine Konfig sieht schon besser aus, aber das Mainboard unterstützt leider kein internes USB 3.0, was das Gehäuse jedoch benötigt 
Da würde sich dieses Mainboard anbieten: ASUS P8P67 Rev 3.1, P67 (B3) , oder eben das von dir angesprochene Extreme4

Beim RAM könnte man mit diesen Riegeln ein paar Euro ohne Leistungsverlust sparen: Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB DDR3-1600

Die HD7950 würde sich schon lohnen, wenn regelmäßig in Full HD mit maximalen Einstellungen gezockt wird. Diese hier ist die beste: Sapphire Radeon HD 7950 OC, 3GB VRAM

Vielleicht ne SSD rein? Die hier würde sich da anbieten: Crucial m4 SSD 64GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s

Den Lüftern vom Midgard II wird nachgesagt, sie sollten recht laut sein. Daher könnte man über diese Lüfter als Ersatz nachdenken: Scythe Slip Stream 140x140x25mm, 1200rpm, 110.2m³/h, 23.2dB(A) ; be quiet! Silent Wings USC, 120x120x25mm, 950-1500rpm, 85.5m³/h, 17dB(A) ; Cougar Vortex 120, 120x120x25mm, 1200rpm, 102.6m³/h, 17.7dB(A)

Oder direkt ein anderes Gehäuse, diese wären geeignet: NZXT Phantom 410 schwarz mit Sichtfenster : Thermaltake Overseer RX-I mit Sichtfenster (dank zwei 200mm Radiatoren sehr starker Luftstrom, perfekt zum OC!) ; Cooler Master HAF932 Advanced (drei 230mm Radiatoren, echt krankes Teil )


----------



## wflu (25. März 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung für ca. 1000€ oder Terra PC-Gamer 6100*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort und die guten Tipps.

Der Terra PC-Gamer kostet 999 €.

Beim Mainboard würde ich dann das Asrock Z68 Extreme4 wählen.

Die Sapphire HD 7950 OC hatte ich auch schon in Erwägung gezogen. Da ich aber auch ein wenig die Kosten im Auge behalten muss, habe ich hier noch nicht so hoch gegriffen. Aus diesem Grund ist auch erst mal keine SSD vorgesehen. 

Wie würde denn eine Geforce GTX 560 Ti 448 Cores zum System passen?

Würdest du denn die 64 GB SSD als Cache oder für die Installation verwenden?

Die Gehäuse-Thematik werde ich mir noch mal genau anschauen.


----------



## Redbull0329 (25. März 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung für ca. 1000€ oder Terra PC-Gamer 6100*



wflu schrieb:


> Mainborad würde ich dann das Asrock Z68 Extreme4 wählen.



Mainborat?   Ok, ist ein gutes Teil! 



wflu schrieb:


> Die Sapphire HD 7950 OC hatte ich auch schon in Erwägung gezogen. Da ich aber auch ein wenig die Kosten im Auge behalten muss, habe ich hier noch nicht so hoch gegriffen. Aus diesem Grund ist auch erst mal keine SSD vorgesehen.



Ok, die HD7870 ist bestimmt auch ne gute Karte, wie gut weiß ich grad nicht, hab noch keinen Test gelesen. Bitte um Vorschläge!



wflu schrieb:


> Würdest du denn die 64 GB SSD als Cache oder für die Installation verwenden?



Unbedingt Windows drauf packen, dann hat man den Geschwindigkeitsvorteil sofort, nicht erst beim zweiten Start... 



wflu schrieb:


> Die Gehäuse-Thematik werde ich mir noch mal genau anschauen.



Vorschläge hast du ja jetzt genug, hier kannst du dir noch das Wunschgehäuse raussuchen: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Gehäusefinder


----------



## Softy (25. März 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung für ca. 1000€ oder Terra PC-Gamer 6100*

Ich würde auch bei der HD7870 bleiben, die paar % Mehrleistung der HD7950 ist der Aufpreis imo nicht wert: Test: AMD Radeon HD 7870 und HD 7850 (Seite 5) - ComputerBase

Diese hier würde ich nehmen: Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 OC, 2GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort, lite retail (11199-03-20G) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Redbull0329 (25. März 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung für ca. 1000€ oder Terra PC-Gamer 6100*

Die hat er doch auch in der Konfig? 

Der Post war jetzt irgendwie Spam


----------



## Softy (25. März 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung für ca. 1000€ oder Terra PC-Gamer 6100*

Hä? Du wolltest einen Vorschlag  Ich hab den Startpost doch gar nicht gelesen


----------



## Redbull0329 (25. März 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung für ca. 1000€ oder Terra PC-Gamer 6100*

...und dafür danke ich dir 

Krass, dass der Unterschied so gering ist, und dafür wollen die 100€ 

Dann weiß ich schon, was er für ne Karte kriegen wird  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...axisprobleme/193634-pc-fuer-freund-600-a.html (hat sich inzwischen 400€ erspart, und die gehen dann in die HD7870 und eine 1TB HDD


----------



## Softy (25. März 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung für ca. 1000€ oder Terra PC-Gamer 6100*



Redbull0329 schrieb:


> ...und dafür danke ich dir



Bitte schön 



Redbull0329 schrieb:


> Krass, dass der Unterschied so gering ist, und dafür wollen die 100€



Ja, im Moment die HD7950 zu kaufen, ist etwas  



Redbull0329 schrieb:


> Dann  weiß ich schon, was er für ne Karte kriegen wird  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...axisprobleme/193634-pc-fuer-freund-600-a.html


 
Deine? Und Du nimmst eine HD7870?


----------



## Redbull0329 (27. März 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung für ca. 1000€ oder Terra PC-Gamer 6100*



Softy schrieb:


> Ja, im Moment die HD7950 zu kaufen, ist etwas


 
Du meinst sicher die HD7970, oder? 




Softy schrieb:


> Deine? Und Du nimmst eine HD7870?



Quatsch, heiß ich Krösus?  Meine ist gerade mal drei Monate alt, und reicht noch völlig aus.

Ich werde ihm die HD7870 ans Herz legen, die alten HD69XX bzw. GTX 5X0 machen ja aktuell keinen Sinn...


----------



## wflu (5. April 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung für ca. 1000€ oder Terra PC-Gamer 6100*

Heute haben wir folgendes finales System konfiguriert, welches demnächst bei Hardwareversand.de bestellt werden soll.

i5-2500K - HD7870 | Geizhals.at EU

Hierbei haben wir das Asrock Z68 Extreme 4 gegen ein Asus P8Z77 V-LE ausgetauscht. Als Grafikkarte ist die PowerColor HD7870 PCS+ bei Hardwareversand verfügbar.

Folgende offene Fragen haben wir noch:

- Ist das Netzteil mit 530W von der Leistung her ausreichend?
- Welche Netzteilalternativen könnt ihr empfehlen?
- Wie ist eure Meinung zum finalem System?


----------



## JackOnell (5. April 2012)

Ich habe das Thema gerade schnell überflogen aber du meinst nicht das lc netzteil oder ?


----------



## Blacky1810 (5. April 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung für ca. 1000€ oder Terra PC-Gamer 6100*

Wenn du nicht stark OC machst,reicht es.Nehm aber lieber ein NT von be quiet aus der *E9 Serie*.
Das zB be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) | Geizhals.at EU
lg


----------



## st.eagle (5. April 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung für ca. 1000€ oder Terra PC-Gamer 6100*



wflu schrieb:


> Hierbei haben wir das Asrock Z68 Extreme 4 gegen ein Asus P8Z77 V-LE ausgetauscht. Als Grafikkarte ist die PowerColor HD7870 PCS+ bei Hardwareversand verfügbar.


 





wflu schrieb:


> - Ist das Netzteil mit 530W von der Leistung her ausreichend?


 
solange keine dual-GPU in betrieb genommen werden,ja!



wflu schrieb:


> - Welche Netzteilalternativen könnt ihr empfehlen?


 
effizienter aber teurer ist die e9-reihe von BQ.



wflu schrieb:


> - Wie ist eure Meinung zum finalem System?


 
, einzig eine samsung f3 wäre empfehlenswerter als die seagate. Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Redbull0329 (5. April 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung für ca. 1000€ oder Terra PC-Gamer 6100*

Würde bei der GraKa eine Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 OC, 2GB GDDR5 nehmen, ist noch einen Tacken leiser und kühler (siehe PCGH Print).

Beim Netzteil ist es eigentlich recht egal welches be quiet, sind beide sehr gut.

Würde noch einen Lüfter dazu packen, einer ist n bisschen wenig.

Beim Mainboard könnte man mit einem Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H 10€ sparen und nebenbei noch mehr Ausstattung mitnehmen. 
Hier eine kleine Gegenüberstellung: Produktvergleich ASRock Z77 Extreme4, ASUS P8Z77-V LE, Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H

Ansonsten gute Konfig!


----------



## Seeefe (5. April 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung für ca. 1000€ oder Terra PC-Gamer 6100*

Als NT werf ich nochma dieses hier rein  Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520, 520W ATX 2.3 (0761345-06204-6/0761345-06205-3/0761345-23850-2) | Geizhals Deutschland 

Super Teil


----------



## JackOnell (5. April 2012)

Also ich finde jetzt lc nicht gerade als das produckt des Jahres.
So ein chinaböller würde ich nicht an den teuren i5 hängen.
Greife wie schon erwähnt zu einem e9 oder e8
Von bequite.
Und mit ein paar Watt mehr bist du auch für oc gerüstet.
Das aus meiner sig kann ich persönlich empfehlen, aber lass bitte die Finger von lc Power, i-tech und wie Sie alle heißen.


----------



## Sevworks (5. April 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung für ca. 1000€ oder Terra PC-Gamer 6100*

da du ja bis 1100 gehen würdest, bzw der, der den pc kauft, dann würde ich das mal in erwägung ziehen. ich finde das system so, wie es da ist, schön. der sieht edel aus und ist auch von innen nicht schlecht.

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2202b9fe2e70c2f3157a97aa673b67acd5c819a29372c


----------



## Threshold (5. April 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung für ca. 1000€ oder Terra PC-Gamer 6100*



wflu schrieb:


> Hierbei haben wir das Asrock Z68 Extreme 4 gegen ein Asus P8Z77 V-LE ausgetauscht.



Das ist schon mal schlecht. Die LE Teile taugen nichts. Billige Komponenten.
Kauf dir das Asrock Z77 Extreme4.
ASRock Z77 Extreme4, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals.at EU



wflu schrieb:


> Folgende offene Fragen haben wir noch:
> 
> - Ist das Netzteil mit 530W von der Leistung her ausreichend?
> - Welche Netzteilalternativen könnt ihr empfehlen?
> - Wie ist eure Meinung zum finalem System?


 
1. Natürlich.
2. Nimm das BeQuiet. Das ist gut.
3. Wenn du das Asrock Z77 Extrem4 nimmst kannst du bestellen.


----------



## st.eagle (5. April 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung für ca. 1000€ oder Terra PC-Gamer 6100*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist schon mal schlecht. Die LE Teile taugen nichts. Billige Komponenten.
> Kauf dir das Asrock Z77 Extreme4.
> ASRock Z77 Extreme4, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals.at EU


 




Sevworks schrieb:


> da du ja bis 1100 gehen würdest, bzw der, der den pc kauft, dann würde ich das mal in erwägung ziehen. ich finde das system so, wie es da ist, schön. der sieht edel aus und ist auch von innen nicht schlecht.
> 
> https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2202b9fe2e70c2f3157a97aa673b67acd5c819a29372c


 
dein build hat aber noch einige schwächen: case mit front usb3.0, das brett aber ohne internen header! ausserdem würde ich keine 68, sondern 77 bretter empfehlen, weil sie neuer sind, natives usb3.0 haben und für IVY vorbereitet sind.
8GB ram, aber 32bit windoof, das leider nur ~3,5GB verwalten kann!?

@TE:

ihr könnt statt der bq lüfter auch diese nehmen, dann auch direkt zwei, weil das shinobi core über keine lüfter verfügt: http://geizhals.at/de/458676
auch schön leise, preiswerter und man kann mehrere an einen pwm-anschluß dranklemmen!


----------



## Sevworks (5. April 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung für ca. 1000€ oder Terra PC-Gamer 6100*

oH, das mit dem windows hab ich gar nicht gesehen.  sry    aber ist doch latte, ob das gehäuse einen usb3 anschluss in der front hat, kann man doch als usb2 verwenden.   ist es nicht immer einer geldfrage? für mehr geld, gibt es auch ein  besseres mb, ist doch klar. aber ich denke auch, dass die cpu IVY  sowiedo überdauern wird und dann auch wieder eine neuer sockel kommt. 



st.eagle schrieb:


> dein build hat aber noch einige schwächen: case mit front usb3.0, das brett aber ohne internen header! ausserdem würde ich keine 68, sondern 77 bretter empfehlen, weil sie neuer sind, natives usb3.0 haben und für IVY vorbereitet sind.
> 8GB ram, aber 32bit windoof, das leider nur ~3,5GB verwalten kann!?


----------



## wflu (6. April 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung für ca. 1000€ oder Terra PC-Gamer 6100*



JackOnell schrieb:


> Ich habe das Thema gerade schnell überflogen aber du meinst nicht das lc netzteil oder ?


 
Nein, das LC-Power ist in dem Terra PC-Gamer 6100 verbaut, der vom PC-Shop in der Nähe angeboten wird. In meiner Konfiguration ist ein be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM 530W vorgesehen.


----------



## JackOnell (6. April 2012)

wflu schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, das LC-Power ist in dem Terra PC-Gamer 6100 verbaut, der vom PC-Shop in der Nähe angeboten wird. In meiner Konfiguration ist ein be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM 530W vorgesehen.



Das klingt schon besser, ich dachte du hast dir das ausgesucht.
Ich würde eher eins aus der Serie e8 oder e9 empfehlen.
Besonders das aus meiner Signatur ist sehr leise, kühl, und stabil auch im oc betrieb.


----------



## wflu (6. April 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung für ca. 1000€ oder Terra PC-Gamer 6100*

Gerne würde ich ein be quiet! Straigt Power in die Konfiguration nehmen. Dann wäre es das E9 CM 580W. Mein verfügbares Budget von max. 1100 € und der recht hohe Preis bei Hardwareversand.de lassen das aktuell leider nicht zu.


----------



## Threshold (6. April 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung für ca. 1000€ oder Terra PC-Gamer 6100*

Das Pure Power ist auch sehr gut. Keine Sorge.


----------



## wflu (6. April 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung für ca. 1000€ oder Terra PC-Gamer 6100*

Herzlichen Dank erst einmal für die vielen Antworten und Meinungen zu Konfiguration.

Ich möchte hier noch einmal zusammenfassen.

Netzteil:
Empfohlen wird das be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM. Das be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 530W wäre von der Leistung aber ausreichend für das System. Lohnt sich fürs Übertakten das Pure Power L8-CM 630W? Das von Seeefe empfohlene Antec High Current Gamer ist bei Hardwareversand nicht in der benötigten Leistung verfügbar. 
>> Hier schaue ich dann mal, ob ich ein be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 580W preislich in der Konfiguration unterkriege.

Grafikkarte:
Redbull 0329 empfiehlt hier, aufgrund der besseren Kühlung die Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 OC. Die PowerColor HD 7870 PCS+ ist aufgrund der etwas höheren Leistung in die Konfiguration genommen worden.

Mainboard:
Das Asus P8Z77 V-LE wird von euch, aufgrund minderwertiger Bauteile, nicht empfohlen. Als Alternative wurde das Gigabyte GA-77-D3H empfohlen. >> Werde ich mir mal im Vergleich zum Asrock Z77 Extreme 4, das jetzt bei Hardwareversand.de verfügbar ist, anschauen.

Festplatte:
Die Samsung SpinPoint F3 wäre eigentlich auch mein Favorit. Da sie bei Hardwareversand nicht verfügbar war, bin ich auf die Seagate ausgewichen. >> Verfügbarkeit ist jetzt wieder gegeben. Wird also ausgetauscht.

Konfiguration bei Mindfactory:
Die Nvidia GTX 680 in der Kombination mit einem Core i5 halte ich für übertrieben. 300 € für eine gute Grafikkarte sind gerade noch gerechtfertigt. 500 € sprengt hier den Rahmen aber deutlich. Die restlichen Komponenten habe ich jetzt nicht mehr richtig im Sinn. Der Link zum Warenkorb bei Mindfactory funktioniert leider nicht mehr. >> Ich werde noch mal schauen, was meine Zusammenstellung bei Mindfactory kosten würde.

Gehäuse/Gehäuselüfter:
Wenn ich es richtig gelesen habe, dann ist im Bitfenix Shinobi an der Rückseite 1 Gehäuselüfter verbaut. >> Hier werde ich dann wohl noch einen weiteren (be quiet! Silent Wings USC 120er) in der Gehäusefront einplanen.


----------



## wflu (6. April 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung für ca. 1000€ oder Terra PC-Gamer 6100*



wflu schrieb:


> Gehäuse/Gehäuselüfter:
> Wenn ich es richtig gelesen habe, dann ist im Bitfenix Shinobi an der Rückseite 1 Gehäuselüfter verbaut. >> Hier werde ich dann wohl noch einen weiteren (be quiet! Silent Wings USC 120er) in der Gehäusefront einplanen.



Jetzt muss ich mich einmal selbst korrigieren. Das Gehäuse hat keine eingebauten Lüfter. Also wären hier min. 2 zusätzliche Lüfer (1x Front, 1x Hinten) erforderlich. Evtl. wird es dann ein anderes Gehäuse bei dem die Lüfter für den Preis schon enthalten sind. (Antec Threehundred Two oder Xigmatek Midgard II)


----------



## Redbull0329 (6. April 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung für ca. 1000€ oder Terra PC-Gamer 6100*



wflu schrieb:


> Herzlichen Dank erst einmal für die vielen Antworten und Meinungen zu Konfiguration.
> 
> Ich möchte hier noch einmal zusammenfassen.
> 
> ...



Nö, 630 Watt brauchst du auf keinen Fall! 530 Watt reichen dicke. Das Antec würde ich in Ermangelung eines modularen Kabelmanagements nicht nehmen.



wflu schrieb:


> Grafikkarte:
> Redbull 0329 empfiehlt hier, aufgrund der besseren Kühlung die Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 OC. Die PowerColor HD 7870 PCS+ ist aufgrund der etwas höheren Leistung in die Konfiguration genommen worden.



Jaja, immer dieser Redbull....  Die Sapphire ist echt ne super Karte, darum ist sie auch Testsieger in der aktuellen Ausgabe der PC Games Hardware Print 



wflu schrieb:


> Mainboard:
> Das Asus P8Z77 V-LE wird von euch, aufgrund minderwertiger Bauteile, nicht empfohlen. Als Alternative wurde das Gigabyte GA-77-D3H empfohlen. >> Werde ich mir mal im Vergleich zum Asrock Z77 Extreme 4, das jetzt bei Hardwareversand.de verfügbar ist, anschauen.



Tu das, bei Asus deutet das "LE" im Namen immer auf Teile zweiter Wahl hin, deswegen bitte nicht kaufen. Versteh mich nicht falsch, gegen das Asus Board ohne den "LE" Zusatz spricht nichts! Den Vergleich hatte ich dir ja schon ans Herz gelegt, kannst ja gucken was dir am ehesten zusagt 



wflu schrieb:


> Festplatte:
> Die Samsung SpinPoint F3 wäre eigentlich auch mein Favorit. Da sie bei Hardwareversand nicht verfügbar war, bin ich auf die Seagate ausgewichen. >> Verfügbarkeit ist jetzt wieder gegeben. Wird also ausgetauscht.



Gut!



wflu schrieb:


> Konfiguration bei Mindfactory:
> Die Nvidia GTX 680 in der Kombination mit einem Core i5 halte ich für übertrieben. 300 € für eine gute Grafikkarte sind gerade noch gerechtfertigt. 500 € sprengt hier den Rahmen aber deutlich. Die restlichen Komponenten habe ich jetzt nicht mehr richtig im Sinn. Der Link zum Warenkorb bei Mindfactory funktioniert leider nicht mehr. >> Ich werde noch mal schauen, was meine Zusammenstellung bei Mindfactory kosten würde.



Da stimme ich dir zu, eine GTX680 ist eine absolute High-End Karte, wobei die Kombination eigentlich nicht ungewöhnlich ist, da der i5 gut damit harmoniert, nur bei deinem Budget ist die halt nicht angebraucht 



wflu schrieb:


> Gehäuse/Gehäuselüfter:
> Wenn ich es richtig gelesen habe, dann ist im Bitfenix Shinobi an der Rückseite 1 Gehäuselüfter verbaut. >> Hier werde ich dann wohl noch einen weiteren (be quiet! Silent Wings USC 120er) in der Gehäusefront einplanen.



Gut! Du könntest dir das  Sharkoon T28 blau mit Sichtfenster und das Fractal Design Arc als Alternativen angucken.


----------



## st.eagle (6. April 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung für ca. 1000€ oder Terra PC-Gamer 6100*



wflu schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich mich einmal selbst korrigieren. Das Gehäuse hat keine eingebauten Lüfter. Also wären hier min. 2 zusätzliche Lüfer (1x Front, 1x Hinten) erforderlich. Evtl. wird es dann ein anderes Gehäuse bei dem die Lüfter für den Preis schon enthalten sind. (Antec Threehundred Two oder Xigmatek Midgard II)



das shinobi gibt es in zwei versionen: Produktvergleich BitFenix Shinobi Core USB 3.0 schwarz, BitFenix Shinobi USB 3.0 schwarz | Geizhals.at Deutschland
das *core *gänzlich ohne lüfter und *ohne core* mit einem. es muß aber kein lüfter für 12€ sein: Arctic Cooling Arctic F12 PWM, 120x120x25mm, 300-1350rpm, 96.8m³/h, 0.5 Sone | Geizhals.at Deutschland

die beiden alternativgehäuse sind aber auch OK.


----------



## Threshold (6. April 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung für ca. 1000€ oder Terra PC-Gamer 6100*



wflu schrieb:


> Netzteil:
> Empfohlen wird das be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM. Das be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 530W wäre von der Leistung aber ausreichend für das System. Lohnt sich fürs Übertakten das Pure Power L8-CM 630W? Das von Seeefe empfohlene Antec High Current Gamer ist bei Hardwareversand nicht in der benötigten Leistung verfügbar.
> >> Hier schaue ich dann mal, ob ich ein be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 580W preislich in der Konfiguration unterkriege.


 
Das Pure Power CM530 reicht auf jeden Fall. 630 Watt brauchst du nicht und das CM580 E9 ist recht teuer. Natürlich ist es gut aber das 480er Modell reicht da.



wflu schrieb:


> Grafikkarte:
> Redbull 0329 empfiehlt hier, aufgrund der besseren Kühlung die Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 OC. Die PowerColor HD 7870 PCS+ ist aufgrund der etwas höheren Leistung in die Konfiguration genommen worden.



Das ist kein Thema wobei sich die Power Color und die Sapphire nicht so viel geben.



wflu schrieb:


> Mainboard:
> Das Asus P8Z77 V-LE wird von euch, aufgrund minderwertiger Bauteile, nicht empfohlen. Als Alternative wurde das Gigabyte GA-77-D3H empfohlen. >> Werde ich mir mal im Vergleich zum Asrock Z77 Extreme 4, das jetzt bei Hardwareversand.de verfügbar ist, anschauen.



Du kannst auch das Asrock Z77 Pro4 nehmen.
ASRock Z77 Pro4, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland



wflu schrieb:


> Festplatte:
> Die Samsung SpinPoint F3 wäre eigentlich auch mein Favorit. Da sie bei Hardwareversand nicht verfügbar war, bin ich auf die Seagate ausgewichen. >> Verfügbarkeit ist jetzt wieder gegeben. Wird also ausgetauscht.


 
Inzwischen ist es egal welchen HDD Hersteller du nimmst. Die Festplatten sind alle sehr ähnlich und in naher Zukunft wird es sowieso keine Samsung Festplatten mehr geben da Seagate die Samsung HDD Sparte übernommen hat.



wflu schrieb:


> Konfiguration bei Mindfactory:
> Die Nvidia GTX 680 in der Kombination mit einem Core i5 halte ich für übertrieben. 300 € für eine gute Grafikkarte sind gerade noch gerechtfertigt. 500 € sprengt hier den Rahmen aber deutlich. Die restlichen Komponenten habe ich jetzt nicht mehr richtig im Sinn. Der Link zum Warenkorb bei Mindfactory funktioniert leider nicht mehr. >> Ich werde noch mal schauen, was meine Zusammenstellung bei Mindfactory kosten würde.



Die AMD Karten reichen völlig. Die haben eine sehr hohe Leistung.



wflu schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich mich einmal selbst korrigieren. Das Gehäuse hat keine eingebauten Lüfter. Also wären hier min. 2 zusätzliche Lüfer (1x Front, 1x Hinten) erforderlich. Evtl. wird es dann ein anderes Gehäuse bei dem die Lüfter für den Preis schon enthalten sind. (Antec Threehundred Two oder Xigmatek Midgard II)



Bei den Lüftern sind Enermax TB, BeQuiet Slient Wings, EKL Wing Boost, Noisblocker und Scythe zu empfehlen.

Das Midgard 2 hat einen internen 19 Pin Stecker für den USB 3 Port.


----------



## wflu (9. April 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung für ca. 1000€ oder Terra PC-Gamer 6100*

Der PC soll nun möglichst noch heute bei Hardwareversand.de bestellt werden.

Das Problem ist, das der Arbeitsspeicher Cosair Vengance Low Profil  schwarz und der CPU-Kühler Thermalright HR-02 Macho nicht lieferbar  sind.

Als CPÜ-Kühlerersatz habe ich den Scythe Mugen III ausgewählt. Beim  Arbeitsspeicher würde ich mich freuen, wenn ihr mir kurzfristig eine  Alternative nennen könntet.


----------



## Threshold (9. April 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung für ca. 1000€ oder Terra PC-Gamer 6100*

Als RAM reicht dieser hier.
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit G.Skill PC3-10667U CL9

Du kannst aber auch diese nehmen.
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit Corsair ValueSelect PC3-10667U CL9


----------



## wflu (9. April 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung für ca. 1000€ oder Terra PC-Gamer 6100*



Threshold schrieb:


> Bei den Lüftern sind Enermax TB, BeQuiet Slient Wings, EKL Wing Boost, Noisblocker und Scythe zu empfehlen.


 
Welcher Gehäuselüfter (genaue Bezeichnung) müsste es von den jeweiligen Herstellern sein? Hier kenne ich mich leider kaum aus.
Beim Gehäuse ist hinten ein 120er Lüfter verbaut. Sollte man dann vorne 2 Lüfter einbauen?

Als Arbeitsspeicher wurden gerade 1333er Riegel empfohlen. Welche 1600er, die ja beim Z77 möglich sind, könnt ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## Threshold (9. April 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung für ca. 1000€ oder Terra PC-Gamer 6100*

EKL Alpenföhn Föhn 120 Wing Boost orange (84000000066) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Enermax T.B.Silence 140x140x25mm, 750rpm, 77.13m³/h, 15dB(A) (UCTB14) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
be quiet! Silent Wings 2 120mm (BL062) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

1600er lohne nicht. Du merkst keinen Unterschied.
Falls dir das aber egal ist kannst du dir die G-Skill anschauen.
G.Skill RipJaws-X DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## wflu (9. April 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung für ca. 1000€ oder Terra PC-Gamer 6100*



			
				Threshold;4115571
 
1600er lohne nicht. Du merkst keinen Unterschied.
Falls dir das aber egal ist kannst du dir die G-Skill anschauen.
[url=http://geizhals.at/de/604286 schrieb:
			
		

> G.Skill RipJaws-X DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL) | Geizhals.at Deutschland[/url]



Passen die RipJaws unter den Scythe Mugen III?

Der Preis für die RipJaws ist ja vergleichbar mit den ursprünglich geplanten Cosair Vengance Low Profil schwarz.


----------



## Threshold (9. April 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung für ca. 1000€ oder Terra PC-Gamer 6100*



wflu schrieb:


> Passen die RipJaws unter den Scythe Mugen III?


 
Das ist eine gute Frage. Ich würde behaupten dass es geht aber garantieren kann ich das nicht.

Die Sniper müssten passen.
G.Skill Sniper DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (F3-12800CL9D-8GBSR) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## wflu (9. April 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung für ca. 1000€ oder Terra PC-Gamer 6100*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist eine gute Frage. Ich würde behaupten dass es geht aber garantieren kann ich das nicht.
> 
> Die Sniper müssten passen.
> G.Skill Sniper DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (F3-12800CL9D-8GBSR) | Geizhals.at Deutschland



Der oben genannte Arbeitsspeicher ist bei Hardwareversand verfügbar.

Bei den Gehäuselüftern gibt es nur den Enermax T.B.Silence Manual 12cm. Geht der auch?

Dann wäre das System bestellbar.


----------



## Threshold (9. April 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung für ca. 1000€ oder Terra PC-Gamer 6100*

Die Silence sind i.O.


----------



## wflu (10. April 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung für ca. 1000€ oder Terra PC-Gamer 6100*

Danke für eure Unterstützung und Beratung.

Der PC wurde gestern bei Hardwareversand bestellt.


----------



## heri (18. April 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung für ca. 1000€ oder Terra PC-Gamer 6100*

Hallo Computerfreaks,
ich hoffe, ich darf Euch so nennen. An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich bei meinem Freund wflu sowie allen an der Konfiguration beteiligten Personen auf diese Weise bedanken. Der PC ist sehr schnell geliefert worden, und wir haben gemeinsam den erforderlichen Einbau des mitgelieferten Lüfters sowie die Installation der Software vorgenommen. Für die Softwareinstallation wären kleine Hinweise, z.B. zum Upgrade, nützlich gewesen. Der "Gamer" läuft super, jedoch haben wir ein Problem, vermutlich mit einem der Treiber. Leider bin ich lediglich nur ein Benutzer und kein Hard- oder Softwareexperte so dass ich mir hier wieder einmal Hilfe erbitten muss. Beim Anklicken, z.B. auf ein Kurzfilm bei Youtube, erschein kurz (2-3 sec.) ein blackscreen und die Meldung der AMD-Anzeigetreiber wurde wiederhergestellt. Vielleicht hat jemand von Euch bereits Erfahrung gesammelt und kann mir helfen. Offensichtlich haben sehr viele User Probleme dieser Art, eine echte Hilfe konnte ich jedoch nicht finden. Herzlichen Dank für Eure Bemühungen, heri
P.s. noch eine Frage, weiß jemand, wie die von Hand zu regelnden Lüfter einzustellen sind, ich habe sie auf die ca. mittlere Leistung eingestellt.


----------



## Redbull0329 (18. April 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung für ca. 1000€ oder Terra PC-Gamer 6100*

Eieiei, das Problem mit dem AMD Treiber hatte ich vor kurzem auch mit meiner HD6950, bei mir aber nur bei Spielen... 

Welche Treiberversion ist denn das? Bei mir haben die Probleme mit der Version 12.3 angefangen, ich hab jetzt wieder die 12.2 und die funktioniert einwandfrei. Leider musste ich in meinem Fall das Windows neu aufsetzen, da die bloße Neuinstallation nichts gebracht hat. Hoffe dass das bei dir nicht der Fall ist und es nur am Treiber liegt.

Mittlere Geschwindigkeiten sind immer ein guter Kompromiss, beim Zocken vielleicht etwas höher, im Office Einsatz niedriger einstellen.


----------



## der_knoben (18. April 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung für ca. 1000€ oder Terra PC-Gamer 6100*

Vllt mal bei video abspielen rechtsklick auf das Video, und dann die bei Einstellungen die HArdwarebeschleunigung deaktivieren.


----------



## st.eagle (18. April 2012)

*AW: PC-Zusammenstellung für ca. 1000€ oder Terra PC-Gamer 6100*

wo hast du deinen bildschirm angeschlossen?
unbedingt an den grafikkartenausgang anschliessen und nicht ans board!!!
dann ajF die iGPU desabeln!!!


----------

